# Attaching Numbers without Pins



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Any suggestions?

I have a jersey I picked up at a small shop across the pond that I would rather not damage by putting on and taking off race numbers every week. I am curious to know if anyone has had success with an alternate method.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

super glue...wont ruin a thing...trust me


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've heard that some people use 3m Spray Adhesive, but it was through the grapevine of a grapevine, so I'm not sure. 

It would be nice if there were little eyelits sewn into jerseys so you wouldnt have to keep poking holes in them.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You could also go the route tri folks do. They have elastic bands that go around their waiste they pin the number to. They do it so they can pull it on over all of their clothing changes, but it would work for you to. I think they call them number belts. Runners use them too. Honestly, four pins don't cause that much damage. If it is something you plan on doing over and over, why not use a different jersey if it means that much to you.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

My team has been using 3M super 77 spray glue for years. Spay on a nice coat, let dry for a minute, then stick on. You will need someone else to do it for you. Hard to do yourself. It works great! But, you must pull your number off immediately after the race. If not it is stuck like Chuck and you will have to spend some time picking glue gobs off your jersey. Wich reminds me, I have a skinsuit that I left in my trunk with a number stuck on it that needs some work.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

spookyload said:


> You could also go the route tri folks do. They have elastic bands that go around their waiste they pin the number to. They do it so they can pull it on over all of their clothing changes, but it would work for you to. I think they call them number belts. Runners use them too. Honestly, four pins don't cause that much damage. If it is something you plan on doing over and over, why not use a different jersey if it means that much to you.


good idea. Any running shop should have them, and there's a good chance that a bike shop that sells tri/TT bikes will sell them as well, usually only a few bucks.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never noticed the damage from pins on any of my jerseys... except the ones I leave on and they go through the wash and the dryer, the dryer leaves burn marks from the hot pins. I wouldn't worry too much about it, or buy another jersey, one for show, one for go


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have actually used a needle and thread to "baste" a number on my wind jacket for multi day events, takes a bit longer but keeps it on well, flat and eliminates the flapping in the wind. The sharp sewing needle and thread does zero damage to the fabric.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Racing???*



Buckhead said:


> ...I have a jersey I picked up at a small shop across the pond that I would rather not damage by putting on and taking off *race numbers* every week...


If this is such a nice jersey that you are worried about a few pin holes why in the world would you wear it while racing? With the risk of crashing you should not take anything to a race you are emotionally attached to or that is irreplaceable or that you cant afford to replace.

If you are not really *"racing"* then just pin the number to your seat bag.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T K said:


> My team has been using 3M super 77 spray glue for years. Spay on a nice coat, let dry for a minute, then stick on. You will need someone else to do it for you. Hard to do yourself. It works great! But, you must pull your number off immediately after the race. If not it is stuck like Chuck and you will have to spend some time picking glue gobs off your jersey. Wich reminds me, I have a skinsuit that I left in my trunk with a number stuck on it that needs some work.


It can leave some gunk on the jersey even if you pull off the number right away. It doesn't bother me because I plan on racing again, which will likely cover it up next time I apply another number.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Um, is this your actual team jersey for racing and are you participating in USAC events while wearing it?

If so you should be aware of these rules. I've underlined and bolded. the points you should pay special attention to:


> *1N5. Jerseys*
> Jerseys must be worn in all races and shall cover the shoulders. Sleeveless jerseys are allowed only in non- international MTB races and individual time trials. Skin suits may not be worn in Pro gravity events per UCI rules. No additional equipment, whether worn over or under a rider's uniform, which has the effect of reducing wind resistance is permitted, except in the case of inclement weather, additional covering designed solely to protect against precipitation or cold may be worn. However, shoe covers are permitted in any conditions.
> (*a) * The rider and uniform must be clean at the beginning of a race. Uniforms may be any color but helmets, shoes, or clothes that are torn, or in disrepair may not be used.
> *(b) * *Advertising may appear only on the uniform, including caps, shoes, and helmet of riders who are licensed members of sponsored clubs or teams [disqualification for other advertising]. *The club's name must appear on the front and back or two sides of the jersey. The name may be abbreviated.
> ...


If you're not racing in a USAC event then you can file this away for the day you might need it. The rest of the USAC rules are available at usacycling.org in the section marked "rule book."


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Most amateur races use finish line cameras now. So you really have to pin your number to the left or right side of your jersey (depending on the side the camera is on). Pins are about the only thing that will hold the number flat and with a strong enough bond that the wind won't rip the number off.

If you are talking about some weird number for a century or group ride, then adhesive might work if the number is on the back of the jersey near the pockets where the wind is not as strong.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

TWB8s said:


> Um, is this your actual team jersey for racing and are you participating in USAC events while wearing it?
> 
> If so you should be aware of these rules. I've underlined and bolded. the points you should pay special attention to:
> 
> ...


Is this enforced often for riders who do not belong to a club? Finding gear with no "Advertising" on it is pretty hard. What if a rider's helmet has a Limar logo, jersey has a small Assos, shorts say "Voler", socks have a "Defeet" logo and Shoes say "Sidi." I don't think anyone would say he was trying to represent those companies/teams. It's not the same as showing up in a Radio Shack kit or something.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Is this enforced often for riders who do not belong to a club? Finding gear with no "Advertising" on it is pretty hard. What if a rider's helmet has a Limar logo, jersey has a small Assos, shorts say "Voler", socks have a "Defeet" logo and Shoes say "Sidi." I don't think anyone would say he was trying to represent those companies/teams. It's not the same as showing up in a Radio Shack kit or something.


In Cat 5, they don't necessarily give n00bs a hard time for riding a UCI jersey. In terms of advertisement, a friend of mine used to advertise his real estate company, but didn't have it registered as a club. They told him to stop.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Nothing works like a pin.

I always have a bunch of pins in my race bag, so i use the 9 pin method. Yes, if it's a double number, it can be a pain, and if the race also uses numbers for your upper arm/back, I say Ef it, and go back to a 5 pin method.

PS. If you have a ton of pin holes, other riders will notice.
.
.
.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

spade2you said:


> In Cat 5, they don't necessarily give n00bs a hard time for riding a UCI jersey. In terms of advertisement, a friend of mine used to advertise his real estate company, but didn't have it registered as a club. They told him to stop.


I have seen, officials make guys take their jerseys off and race in tee shirts, and unpin and move their numbers on the start line to be seen by the camera better.(CAT 5 group)

It depends on the official and the day. I feel like the day that the official made a guy in my group race in a tee shirt she was being watched as part of her licensing process. She walked through the group and checked each rider while the pre-race speech was given.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I use race tape. And pin the top two corners, just in case.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

lampshade said:


> Is this enforced often for riders who do not belong to a club? Finding gear with no "Advertising" on it is pretty hard. What if a rider's helmet has a Limar logo, jersey has a small Assos, shorts say "Voler", socks have a "Defeet" logo and Shoes say "Sidi." I don't think anyone would say he was trying to represent those companies/teams. It's not the same as showing up in a Radio Shack kit or something.


The rules allow for the manufacturer's logo to be present as long as it is within a certain size. Nearly ever manufacturer is aware of this and has their logos fit the required size so as not to be considered advertising. This is also a UCI rule/

If you look at a Cat 4 or 3 field you will see every rider either in a team kit or a nondescript blank kit. I have seen officials make a rider change jerseys because they knew they weren't on that team too but that was a P,1,2 field. 

IF the OP is wearing his favorite jersey on disease rides or Grand Fondos he's free to do whatever he wants since there are no rules restricting jerseys. But if he wants to do a USAC event he'll do so at his own risk of being DQ'd or simply made to change it before he starts. BTW, most officials don't have a bag of white t-shirts ready just in case someone wears an unapproved jersey. Most officials make you go change and if you miss the start that's too damn bad, you're done.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

TWB8s said:


> The rules allow for the manufacturer's logo to be present as long as it is within a certain size. Nearly ever manufacturer is aware of this and has their logos fit the required size so as not to be considered advertising. This is also a UCI rule/
> 
> If you look at a Cat 4 or 3 field you will see every rider either in a team kit or a nondescript blank kit. I have seen officials make a rider change jerseys because they knew they weren't on that team too but that was a P,1,2 field.
> 
> IF the OP is wearing his favorite jersey on disease rides or Grand Fondos he's free to do whatever he wants since there are no rules restricting jerseys. But if he wants to do a USAC event he'll do so at his own risk of being DQ'd or simply made to change it before he starts. BTW, most officials don't have a bag of white t-shirts ready just in case someone wears an unapproved jersey. Most officials make you go change and if you miss the start that's too damn bad, you're done.


The more I learn about USAC, the more I love OBRA!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

RRRoubaix said:


> The more I learn about USAC, the more I love OBRA!
> :thumbsup:


BIg fish in a little pond.


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are really set on no pins then try some small rare-earth magnets - 4 for each corner of the number and 4 matching on the inside of your jersey. Should easily be as strong as pins.


----------



## portland_matt (Nov 7, 2010)

+1 on very small powerful magnets. Buy these, they are tiny and really, really strong. (I'm a newbie on this message board so I can't post URL's, but do a search on "wurkin stiffs replacement power buttons" and you'll see what I'm talking about)


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

TWB8s said:


> Um, is this your actual team jersey for racing and are you participating in USAC events while wearing it?


I just raced in a USAC CX race as a cat 4 (bought a 1 day license at the event) I wore a skin suit with team names and ads on it, not my team , as I bought this suit on Ebay. I had no problem. I also put my number on with 3m spray adhesive. Works great and came right off after the race. Two things; one, in the class I was in, I doubt that anyone cares. I ended up in last place. In a higher class, I'm sure it may be a big deal. Second, using 3m adhesive worked great, but is clearly against USAC rules. The rules clearly state that you must use pins to attach your number. Again, as a beginner, I am sure that no one would make a big deal of this, but in the higher levels of USAC racing these rules would be enforced more strictly. 
So here is the big question, if one is prevented from racing due to wearing a suit or jersey from a team that you do not belong to, do you get your reg. fee back? not that I care, but if they will not let you race, they should not be able to take your money.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

ohiorick said:


> So here is the big question, if one is prevented from racing due to wearing a suit or jersey from a team that you do not belong to, do you get your reg. fee back? not that I care, but if they will not let you race, they should not be able to take your money.


Don't confuse the officials enforcing a rule with the promoter staging an event. If you're in violation of a rule the promoter isn't obliged to refund your fees. 

I agree that some rules are dopey. But in 34 years of racing, being a USAC mechanic and motor-marshaling I've never had a problem obeying USAC & UCI rules.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

TWB8s;3598043
I agree that some rules are dopey. But in 34 years of racing said:


> I agree. Beginner racers sometimes do not search out all the rules and may show up to race and not be if full compliance with all of them. My case in point here, I bought a cheap skin suit on line, and wore it to race in. (it was far more comfortable than my assos bibs, and I did not care if I fell and ripped it up) I was far from a threat of winning the beginner race and I'd be hard pressed to see the harm in my wearing that skin suit, or the spray adhesive I used for my number.
> But rules are rules.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Tape it on. Use duct tape or clear packaging tape. Get it at your favorite drugstore or grocery store.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone else use the wrikled number method. By this I mean I take the numbers and wad them up into a ball several times. Flatten them out by hand and pin them on. This takes the flat number that flaps in the breeze and makes it an uneven surface that doesn't catch as much wind and make noise. This is really helpful since most numbers are made from Tyvex these days and are quite rigid. Granted this is bad for aerodynamics, but I am old and slow. I would rather have quiet then be two seconds faster.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I like wearing it because it is lightly lined which is nice as the weather cools, but I do not feel like dealing with the potential sponsorship rule issue (it is a jersey from a small Edinburgh bike shop). 

Pins and a boring jersey it is! I will miss the Milwaukee CX and their annual numbers...


----------

